# Need help finding coupe rear window trim pieces



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

Hi there. I'm looking for the trim piece depicted below, for both sides. It's long and slender, clips into the window sill, and has a rubber strip that fits over the top edge of the rear "door panel."

Best case: Anyone know how I could acquire a pair, shipped to the US, for cheap?
Medium case: help me find VAG part numbers?
Good case: Anyone know what keywords I would use to search for those trim pieces? I've been striking out so far while using the obvious words, "Audi 8L A3 window trim," etc.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

I’ve looked at a few online ETKA catalogs, and even the parts breakdown for “side trim panels” doesn’t include this window seal piece. So frustrating. Any help?


----------

